# Beware: Bad tegu not for the timid



## luis (May 18, 2008)

Here are some pics of my tegu perfect shed.










[/url]


----------



## luis (May 18, 2008)

Tell me what you think of her? she was saved about six months ago. because she wouldnt eat but bobby talked with me over the phone and told me step by step what to do. Activia yogurt saved her life.


----------



## chriz (May 18, 2008)

she is lovely cool pics


----------



## PuffDragon (May 18, 2008)

Beautiful face! Kudos on the rescue mission.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 18, 2008)

Man she looks good, she is one sexy tegu now, I am glad she made it, that would have been a great loss.


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 18, 2008)

What do you mean by bad tegu? She seems pretty tame seeing as to the fact that she is not trying to eat those toes in that one picture!!! lol


----------



## luis (May 18, 2008)

i meant bad ass haha but yeah shes a sweet heart i call her TEG!! she falls asleep on me. but i only got one problem i think she grows by the second shes only about a year old.


----------



## Taydeon (May 18, 2008)

watch out luis... according to coldthirst tegus bite toes


----------



## angelrose (May 18, 2008)

what a beautiful tegu. sucha' face.


----------



## Mike (May 18, 2008)

That's a gorgeous tegu. You should be proud.


----------



## luis (May 18, 2008)

I am very proud of her she wakes me up every morning. thank you everyone for your comments, this is my number 1 stop when it comes to my tegu. I will post more pictures when she is older. this place is the rawest!!!!!!! :wnw


----------



## VARNYARD (May 18, 2008)

I gotta give credit where credit is due, you done a fine job with her and she is really looking awesome!!


----------



## dorton (May 19, 2008)

Its beautiful, congrats on such a great looking tegu.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 19, 2008)

wow thats a great looking tegu. i hope my next one will look like that


----------



## luis (May 21, 2008)

thanks, does anyone know how much more she will grow?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 21, 2008)

luis said:


> thanks, does anyone know how much more she will grow?



She will grow until she is three. She could reach four feet.


----------



## luis (May 21, 2008)

OMG that is insane!!!!! she just ate 1 small rat and a large mouse. she thinks she is hot **** if she cant swallow it she wont eat it. she just ate the small rat for the first time. ive wasted my money other times. I gotta start thinking about outside inclosure shes about thirty two inches and FAT!!! is the transformation to outside difficult? or stressfull? I would like two know the must haves for an outside enclosure por favor?


----------

